# Scam artists in classifieds



## blackrobedone (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,
Is there any way of reporting and banning the scammers that have no posts and no profile who are offering to buy things out of the classifieds and only want you to divulge personal info to try and rip you off? I've had several of these lately.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2010)

really? i just had a guy ask me about a mystic i had for sale almost 2 years ago lol.


----------



## trb (Nov 3, 2010)

Set a minimum post count for access. It's not a perfect solution by any means, and it would probably remove access to a lot of good folks that lurk more than blab (me included), but it would help tighten things up a bit.


----------



## Revan132 (Nov 3, 2010)

I wouldn't set a post count for access, but rather for posting privaleges. That way these idiots can't post their own stuff until they have proven other motive for membership besides the classifieds. However, it wouldn't detract from the classifieds as someone who has a low post count could still view the posts in the classifieds, while at the same time not bothering us with idiotic, superfluous classified posts that defy logic, and the rules of the classified forum section in general. Sometimes it's an honest mistake, but some of these people take it to a new extreme. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 3, 2010)

blackrobedone said:


> Hi,
> Is there any way of reporting and banning the scammers that have no posts and no profile who are offering to buy things out of the classifieds and only want you to divulge personal info to try and rip you off? I've had several of these lately.



i think if your not happy with them, then report it?
the mods are pretty good with keeping the classifeids scammer free


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i think if your not happy with them, then report it?
> the mods are pretty good with keeping the classifeids scammer free





The minimum post count thing has been debated several times, but unfortunately even a high/medium post count doesn't bar people from being scammers. (ie. recent history ). The rule of thumb is only do business with people with references that check out... if they have none (regardless of their post count) or they all lead to dead ends, don't do business with them.

And if you see somebody who's clearly a scam artist, report it and we'll try to sort it out accordingly.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2010)

mine was through a pm


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

blackrobedone said:


> Hi,
> Is there any way of reporting and banning the scammers that have no posts and no profile who are offering to buy things out of the classifieds and only want you to divulge personal info to try and rip you off? I've had several of these lately.



If they're PMing you and they don't have a classified thread, PM me a copy of their message and their username and I'll take care of it.


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2010)

While not necessarily dealing with scammers, but we're on the subject of bannings/reports, is there any way to cut down the time between reporting? I caught a spambot last night and reported all 3 of his posts right away, but I was still annoyed waiting between the reports because he could've just copied and pasted the same message and gotten dozens of messages out.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> While not necessarily dealing with scammers, but we're on the subject of bannings/reports, is there any way to cut down the time between reporting? I caught a spambot last night and reported all 3 of his posts right away, but I was still annoyed waiting between the reports because he could've just copied and pasted the same message and gotten dozens of messages out.



The UI for deleting posts as spam lets us auto-delete ALL of the posts by a user, so reporting all the posts by a spambot is a waste of time. If you report one we'll get all of the rest


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> The UI for deleting posts as spam lets us auto-delete ALL of the posts by a user, so reporting all the posts by a spambot is a waste of time. If you report one we'll get all of the rest



Are you fucking kidding me?  I literally go and report EVERY post from spambots and you lay this horse shit on me?

C'MON!


----------

